# General Site Information > The Welcome Room >  hello fish people

## fishywishy

Hello, I'm currently looking after a friends goldfish while they are on a fortnight's holiday, he is a bit sad looking in his little bowl, I've noticed in only a few days the water is very cloudy, how often should I change it? there is no pump or anything to oxygenate the water, he is very attentive though and does want attention if you are around him, any clues on the water position? thanks

----------


## Kirsty

Hey FishyWishy welcome to the site, Im new also and im looking for information on fish aswell, Im sure someone will help you with your situation.   :welcome:

----------


## Kirsty

I have been having a read about and Ive found that the cloudy water can be due to stress also putting too much food in the tank can cause the water to be cloudy and I also found that it might help to clean the water.  


> If your *water* is *cloudy* or was recently *cloudy* and is now clear, be  sure to check your fish for Signs of Stress and Disease.
> 
> 
> *Don't feed your fish more than they can eat.* 
> Learn to feed your fish so there isn't any uneaten food left over. Carefully  watch your fish eat and then remove any uneaten food after 10 minutes. Only feed your fish twice a day.
> 
> *Be sure to clean your fish's home  ... * 
> once a month and change 20% of the *water* twice a week use fresh tap water.




I hope it may help with your querie.  Good Luck

----------


## Timo

Hello Fishywishy. Try not to overfeed, twice a day with two small feeds better than one big feed once a day. A pump with an airstone would be nice for your fishies health. Change no more than a quarter of the water about once a week and it should be fine.

----------

